# The Complete Recordings: Lord of the Rings



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

By far some of the best film music I would have to say would be the music to the Lord of the Rings films. Listening to nearly all 10 hours of the complete music to the Lord of the Rings is so awesome! The choral writing is particularly good, especially in the Return of the King. Renee Fleming, of course does a terrific job in Return of the King. Overall, a phenomenal listening experience. The complete recordings of The Lord of the Rings is a must have if you are a fan of film music.


----------



## artisan (Nov 19, 2007)

O yes! I love the film and the music. Now while I love all of the music, I really like the sound of the violin in "Theoden King", so that is one of my favorite pieces. I could listen for hours on end.


----------



## messiaenfanatic (Dec 21, 2007)

I also really like the writing for the brass, very powerful parts for the brass. I have read it has the most musical themes for any movie. For instance I really like the *"Ring" *theme.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

artisan said:


> I really like the sound of the violin in "Theoden King", so that is one of my favorite pieces.


It's a Norweigen Fiddle I think.

Yes LotR has some of the bet movie music ever written. Howard Shore is so clever e.g. when the Hobbit theme at the begining is scored for a penny whistle and then at the end, "evolves" into a flute showing the new found maturity of the hobbits. I'd reccomend the entire set, saying that I have yet to purchase the last disk!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I bought the Fellowship soundtrack awhile back and was somewhat blown away. I had seen the movies, of course (I'm a fan of Tolkein's books) but was so stunned by the cinematography and scope that I wasn't really focusing on the music. It was only after listening to the CD that i realized how impressive Shore is as a film composer... much better, IMO, than Philip Glass, whose non-film works are infinitely better than his film works.


----------



## DeadlyKomplexx (Nov 16, 2007)

I've recently really gotten into the LOTR soundtracks,they are of course,amazing.

But what do you mean 10 hours of music? Am I missing something here lol..


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Philip Glass, whose non-film works are infinitely better than his film works.


TO be honest, I prefer Koyaanisgatsi to Einstein on the Beach._http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koyaanisqatsi_


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I bought the Fellowship soundtrack awhile back and was somewhat blown away.


Did you notice the "Concerning Hobbits" part echoes a section of Bruch's Scottish Fantasy?


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

LOTR series was terrible and boring, but goddamn, great symphonic music. I need to get ahold of the sound track.


----------

